# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filter layout



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all...
I'll be setting up my 4ft tank soon. Have got an Eheim Pro2028. A bit confused on how to place the filter inlet and outlet. Have got a diagram for you guys to advice me on where to place the piping. Here's the link.. Filter layout diagram.

Hope you Pros in here would be able to help me out. Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all...
I'll be setting up my 4ft tank soon. Have got an Eheim Pro2028. A bit confused on how to place the filter inlet and outlet. Have got a diagram for you guys to advice me on where to place the piping. Here's the link.. Filter layout diagram.

Hope you Pros in here would be able to help me out. Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

all i see is a pic of a baby

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

correction :

I can see a pic of a LOVELY baby









he, Carl, he did grab your avatar too


















--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Oppss~~ i'm sorry guys. Dats a pic of my newborn daughter. She's 6 months now. Strange enough dat Yahoo! Briefcase is unable to show my Word doc. How do I upload it in here? can't seem to see any paperclip symbols... anyone wiling to help??


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

No sure, but if you email it to me, I can post it tonight for you.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Yerp...e-mailed you the pic. Thanks so much budy!!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I converted it from *.doc to *.gif. Sorry it took so long.









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I've tried a couple different ways and a lot of it depends on where I have large decorations and such that may interfere with water circulation. I'm using these two configurations at the moment:



















I prefer the first one as everything is on one side of the tank and on the back wall which makes it easy to hide with a single plant. The spraybar is not capped on one end so most of the water is sent to the other end of the tank and some of it towards the front glass. I prefer the water circulation in this setup because it's like a wirlpool and most of the waste deposits under the intake (prefilter).
The second seup has the spraybar on one side of the tank, great for hanging hornwart off of but the current in the opposite side of the tank tends to push the plants down and they end up growing sideways instead of straight up. I plan on changing this to get rid of the downward current on the left side. I think I will try placing the spraybar vertically along the back wall to try and get a similar effect as the first setup.

In both cases the spraybar is below the water line to reduce surface agitation. In the first setup, the spraybar has been cut in half to help hide it easier.

It's really up to you and I'm sure you will change it a couple of times until you are happy with it. In general however, place the intake as low as you can, most of the waste tends to sink and that's where you want to suck it in form. The output is usually towards the top to allow a little surface circulation/agitation, this helps reduce buildup of surface film.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

hey James thanks a lot man!!

hhmm....shld i place the rainbar with the outlet pointing towards the wall of the tank so as not to create too much water turbulance?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Definately out. You want to get the water to circulate.
In 4ft tank it would take a lot more than a 2028 to create excessive current.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I use the configuration in Giancarlo's top drawing in all my tanks, I much prefer it for the reasons he mentioned, and also because Eheim performance (like any canister) will be better the shorter the hoses are--and it's best to keep the lengths on the intake and outflow sides as close to equal as is feasible.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## EeJaL (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi james,
so you were syaing that my Eheim 2028 wouldn't be able to support my 120 ltrs tank?? Shld I add another filter? What size?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> create *excessive* current.


No
I was saying that a 2028 used with a rainbar would not create too much current. I was answering a specific question. 
On a 120L even a 2026 would work.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

